# Favorite books/authors



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

So...I'm a complete bookworm. >.> My nickname in most other places is fantasybookworm, actually.  So I thought I'd start a thread to see what books and authors you guys like!

My favorite authors include Tamora Pierce (by far my favorite), Neil Gaiman, Stephen King, J.K. Rowling, and Robin McKinley. I have at least 600 books, though I think it may be just over 600 now. Most of my collection is science fiction/fantasy type books, I'll read just about anything that includes magic, dragons, etc. I also love animal books (I know there's already a thread about those!), and mythology-based books (like the Percy Jackson and the Olympians series).
A few other series that I like are the Pendragon series, the Young Wizard series, Animorphs series, and the Little House series. I have a lot of books that I found in the kids' section at Barnes & Noble, they have some great series! :lol: I may be 20, but I"m also short, so I don't look too out of place looking in the kids' section. >.> XD


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Anything by Dean Koontz. I've also read like 150 of Don Pendleton's Mack Bolan The Executioner Series but that was years ago. Terry Brooks is also a favorite of mine love The Sword of Shannara,The Elfstones of Shannara and The Wishsong of Shannara.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oooh, I have some of Terry Brooks' books! I have four of them, but haven't read them just yet. I have a pile of about 100 books I haven't read yet. :lol: I've told myself no more buying books until I catch up with what I have.


----------



## shaelyntaylor (Jul 21, 2010)

The book that I am enjoying at the moment is 2 books in 1 and is Flowers in the Attic and Petals on the Wind by V.C. Andrews!
It's super good.
Another one of my favorites is 
Wuthering Heights and Pride and Prejudice


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really like Stephen King


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I really enjoy Jodi Picoult, Neil Gaiman, most Stephen King, Nicholas Sparks, and if I just need a distraction and nothing too heavy then Sophie Kinsella.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've been trying to go through the classics for the past few years. All those books I should have had to read in school, but didn't. Finally read some from Charles Dickens & am in love with him. Can't believe I always thought when people were talking about David Copperfield, they were talking about that magician! :lol: But seriously, has to be one of my favorites now. Also loving Jane Austin. I know, I'm a boring old lady...


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Hercsmom: Read Handle With Care yet? I've read three of her books so far, still sort of on the fence about her. I've also seen a LOT of mistakes in her books that have clearly slipped by the editors. Spelling and grammatical errors - serious ones, too - and bad punctuation, that stuff doesn't exactly endear her to me as a writer.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Just some of my favs
Anne Rice's- Mayfair Witch Trilogy and her Vampire Chronicles
Kim Harrison's -Rachel Morgan Series
Janet Evanovich -Numbers Series
Yasmine Galenorn- D'Artigo Sisters
Lynsay Sands- Argeaneau Vampire Series (can't remember the proper name)
JR Ward-Black Dagger Brotherhood Series
Kelley Armstrong
Charlaine Harris (Aurora Teagarden, Shakespare Series, Sookie Stackhouse Series)

I could go on and on forever, I love reading when I get free time. The greatest thing is that cuddling hedgies and reading time go great togethor after everyone else is tucked in for the night !!


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Jean M. Auel - Clan of the Cave Bear Series
Diana Gabaldon - Outlander Series
Harry Potter
Anything by Wally Lamb

I could go on and on but these are the first few that popped into my head. 

I have a kindle now because I ran out of bookshelves


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

hercsmom said:


> I really enjoy Jodi Picoult, Neil Gaiman, most Stephen King, Nicholas Sparks, and if I just need a distraction and nothing too heavy then Sophie Kinsella.


Oooh, I forgot to put Jodi Picoult too. I love several of her books, and want to get more when I can.



PJM said:


> I've been trying to go through the classics for the past few years. All those books I should have had to read in school, but didn't. Finally read some from Charles Dickens & am in love with him. Can't believe I always thought when people were talking about David Copperfield, they were talking about that magician! :lol: But seriously, has to be one of my favorites now. Also loving Jane Austin. I know, I'm a boring old lady...


I've been planning to do the same thing!  Two at the top of my list are Brave New World and 1984, and I want to read a few others like Wuthering Heights and Jane Eyre. I also have copies of Canterbury Tales and Gulliver's Travels in my stack of books to read. I haven't read any Charles Dickens yet either.



lane_m said:


> Jean M. Auel - Clan of the Cave Bear Series
> Diana Gabaldon - Outlander Series
> Harry Potter
> Anything by Wally Lamb
> ...


I have the second book to the Clan of the Cave Bear series, my brother has the first. I want to start reading that series too, I love books like that. I probably should get a Kindle since I'll probably run out of shelf space soon (I have four bookshelves :lol: ) but I just can't bring myself to betray "real" books. XD


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

@ Lilysmommy and PJM- I finally read Wuthering Heights and I loved it. I never wanted to take the time to read it in High School or College but I find myself doing the same as PJM now and wanting to look into the classic books to see what all the fuss was about and am realizing.....they are great and why didn't I just read them in the first place lol I guess age has opened my eyes


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

flannery o'connor, tennesseee williams, paul bowles, herman melville, carson muccullers, sophocles.

i've translated some bowles into russian.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I like historical fiction, regular fiction, stories centering on animals...straight up history..hmm...I'm a huge bookworm too.

Well I like the old favorites such as J.R.R. Tolkien, J.K. Rowling, and C.S. Lewis! I also like Mark Twain, as far as the classics are concerned. 
I love love love! Richard Adam's "Watership Down", and Hugh Warwick's "The Hedgehog's Dilemma". "Life of Pi" by Yann Martel has been one of my favorites for a long time and has gotten me many good grades in book reports through the school years  I like Philippha Gregory's books of historical fiction, even sometimes they can be a little creepy. I'm also an avid reader and rereader of Diana Gabaldon's "Outlander" series, which in my opinion, is the best historical fiction out there. I love anything under the sun written by Christopher Moore, particularly his San Francisco books: "A Dirty Job", "Bloodsucking Fiends", "You Suck", and "Bite Me". The last three are a hilarious vampire trilogy which do a good job poking fun as the whole teenage vampire romance phenomenon while still being great stand alone books.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

EryBee said:


> I'm also an avid reader and rereader of Diana Gabaldon's "Outlander" series, which in my opinion, is the best historical fiction out there.


I concur!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

EryBee said:


> I like historical fiction, regular fiction, stories centering on animals...straight up history..hmm...I'm a huge bookworm too.
> 
> Well I like the old favorites such as J.R.R. Tolkien, J.K. Rowling, and C.S. Lewis! I also like Mark Twain, as far as the classics are concerned.
> I love love love! Richard Adam's "Watership Down", and Hugh Warwick's "The Hedgehog's Dilemma". "Life of Pi" by Yann Martel has been one of my favorites for a long time and has gotten me many good grades in book reports through the school years  I like Philippha Gregory's books of historical fiction, even sometimes they can be a little creepy. I'm also an avid reader and rereader of Diana Gabaldon's "Outlander" series, which in my opinion, is the best historical fiction out there. I love anything under the sun written by Christopher Moore, particularly his San Francisco books: "A Dirty Job", "Bloodsucking Fiends", "You Suck", and "Bite Me". The last three are a hilarious vampire trilogy which do a good job poking fun as the whole teenage vampire romance phenomenon while still being great stand alone books.


Ooh, yes, I love Tolkien and C.S. Lewis as well. The Narnia series was one of my favorites all through childhood and still is. And I read Life of Pi, borrowed from a friend several years ago, and loved it!
I may have to check out this Outlander series, if it's that good...I like historical fiction as well. Pretty much anything that isn't in our time and place, it's interesting because it's so different. Another series I really like is the Royal Diaries series, and I used to love the Dear America series.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

william faulkner, flannery o'conner, cormac mccarthy, phillip roth, norman mailer, john irving, ernest hemmingway, alice sebold, jane austin, charles bukowski, david sedaris, john hodgeman...

i wish i read more often, but i haven't lately as much.
..i just read never let me go, by kazuo ishiguro in 10 straight hours and it was amazing.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

nationofamanda said:


> william faulkner, flannery o'conner, cormac mccarthy, phillip roth, norman mailer, john irving, ernest hemmingway, alice sebold, jane austin, charles bukowski, david sedaris, john hodgeman...
> 
> i wish i read more often, but i haven't lately as much.
> ..i just read never let me go, by kazuo ishiguro in 10 straight hours and it was amazing.


i like cormac mccarthy too. i couldn't deal with sebold though 'cause i'm not as good at dealing with many subjects as i used to be.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Sela said:


> Hercsmom: Read Handle With Care yet? I've read three of her books so far, still sort of on the fence about her. I've also seen a LOT of mistakes in her books that have clearly slipped by the editors. Spelling and grammatical errors - serious ones, too - and bad punctuation, that stuff doesn't exactly endear her to me as a writer.


Hi Sela,

Haven't read that one yet, is it any good? I've noticed a lot of errors with her too, but for some reason the stories usually grab my attention so I don't mind (except for Plain Truth, which should have been titled "Plain Boring"). A lot of my reader friends don't enjoy her for the same reasons though.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Just some of my favs
> 
> Kelley Armstrong
> 
> I could go on and on forever, I love reading when I get free time. The greatest thing is that cuddling hedgies and reading time go great togethor after everyone else is tucked in for the night !!


I forgot Kelley Armstrong, I LOVE LOVE LOVE her books! And I totally agree, there's nothing better than reading a really good book and having a hedgie making happy chirpy noises in your lap!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

nationofamanda said:


> william faulkner, flannery o'conner, cormac mccarthy, phillip roth, norman mailer, john irving, ernest hemmingway, alice sebold, jane austin, charles bukowski, david sedaris, john hodgeman...
> 
> i wish i read more often, but i haven't lately as much.
> ..i just read never let me go, by kazuo ishiguro in 10 straight hours and it was amazing.


Ooh, John Irving. I've only read one book by him so far, A Prayer For Owen Meany, but I absolutely loved it. I loved how everything tied together in the end, it was just so cool.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

I love Chuck Palahniuk and Wally Lamb, but my all time favorite is Dave Eggers.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> Sela said:
> 
> 
> > Hercsmom: Read Handle With Care yet? I've read three of her books so far, still sort of on the fence about her. I've also seen a LOT of mistakes in her books that have clearly slipped by the editors. Spelling and grammatical errors - serious ones, too - and bad punctuation, that stuff doesn't exactly endear her to me as a writer.
> ...


It is, but be prepared for one of her usual sad endings. And I'm sure you'll see what I mean when I say it didn't need to happen the way it did, or in fact, at all. It's one of those unecessary endings that sort of makes you go 'Wtf did she do THAT for, that didn't need to happen, and it was actually kind of stupid.'

<< Yeah, I'm late getting back to you on this one, been sooo busy today.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i used to read lots of fiction, but not since i entered grad schools.

now i'm reading emily dickinson's letters.


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Have you read Watership Down? It's one of my absolute favorites.


----------

